# Smoked Salmon with Q-View



## nwbhoss (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are a few silvers and Pinks in brown sugar brine



Ready to hit the smoker



Getting started




Finished product 



All sealed up and ready to go!!!




This fish turned out great!!!!!!!!!
The Course Ground Malabar Black Pepper added after the brine was rinsed off and just before going into the smoker made a big improvement. this is the first time I have added Pepper to my salmon. The flavor is excellent!!!


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh man do I love smoked Salmon. Your dog is looking at you out of the corner of his eye, hes waiting for you to turn your back so he can snag a piece LOL. Great job.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks incredible


----------



## nwdave (Dec 25, 2009)

Mark, those are some great lookin' fish.  You are saving some for our next Bomb party, RIGHT?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hey, you got snow!!!!  All we got was fog!!!!  

Sidebar:  Mark lives about 30-35 miles south of me.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 25, 2009)

Both my healer's LOVE fish and as you can see in the finished picture we have already been "testing" the quality of the last batch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





She is hanging out waiting for more


----------



## alx (Dec 25, 2009)

Great job...I miss the salmon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks Delicious, Great Job...


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 25, 2009)

Man that looks delicious.  Just last night (after smoking some baby back ribs) my wife asked me when I was going to smoke some salmon.  Looking at your Q-view I'll have to smoke it soon.

Nice job...


----------



## meateater (Dec 25, 2009)

What is all in that brine if you dont mind? I love that salmon, great stuff!


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jan 8, 2010)

Great looking Salmon!  I to am anxious to try some.  I also would love to know what ingredients you used for your brine.  
Thanks!


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is the recipe for the salmon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






1 cup canning salt
7 cups brown sugar
3 Tbsp onion powder
3 Tbsp garlic powder
1 1/2 Tbsp black pepper


Let er soak in the rub for 12 hours, then move the bottom meat to the top and vice versa to get the other half of the meat into the juice created.

Smoke for 3-4 hours @ 140ish. When the fish is almost done turn the heat up to 160-165 for an hour to help kill anything that might need it.



There is an option to this recipe. Rub red pepper flakes on the fish right after it comes out of the brine. 




I personally smoke for 3-4 hours at 120-130, then up the heat to 165 for an hour or so to get the internal temps up and finish the fish.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 8, 2010)

SALMON SO GOOD IT DEFIES GRAVITY!!!!!!











:PDT_Armataz  _01_12:


----------

